# Black Creek Derby/Qualifying 6.15-6.17



## cpmm665 (Jan 6, 2009)

Black Creek Retriever Club will be holding it's second Derby/Qualifying event on Friday, 6.15 thru Sunday 6.17 in Gansevoort, NY. Our Judges are Missy LeMoi and John Baitinger. Entries close 6.5.12 on Entry Express.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

This was a wonderful event last year. Great trial grounds, club...and judges!

Good Luck to all that enter..and enjoy!

Judy


----------



## cpmm665 (Jan 6, 2009)

We need entries! Especially the elusive Derby dogs. Entries close 6.5.12 on Entry Express. https://www.entryexpress.net/loggedin/viewevent.aspx?eid=5299


----------



## cpmm665 (Jan 6, 2009)

You know you want to run a straight up marking test here Derby Dogs. 

We ran the Qual Land series here in 2011: http://goo.gl/maps/FqqX ....long field on the left side of Thomson Rd.


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Wow, sure wish i had a derby dog to run. Beautiful grounds. Hope you get your numbers.


----------



## retrvrs (Jan 5, 2009)

We need derby dogs ... Great grounds and a nice small trial
Also two great experienced judges who will judge "the dogs"!


----------



## cpmm665 (Jan 6, 2009)

We've got four Derby dogs on 6.3.12. Where are those "let's break out" to Qualifying dogs? Two days 'til close. 

The handful of Members of Black Creek who run in Field Trials fought HARD to get this event on the calendar. Second year in is too young to die. BCRC Board meets on 6.5.12. Please help us SURVIVE!


----------



## cpmm665 (Jan 6, 2009)

http://youtu.be/z6otD4R1W1c

That's right, 5 Derby Dogs and 6 in Qual. Momma ain't happy yet....


----------



## retrvrs (Jan 5, 2009)

Bump to the top ... Need derby dogs!!!!!


----------



## cpmm665 (Jan 6, 2009)

Derby dogs at 8, we need 2 MORE!


----------



## cpmm665 (Jan 6, 2009)

Derby dogs at 9, one more needed, two would be better


----------



## cpmm665 (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks everyone! The event may live to see another year.


----------



## cpmm665 (Jan 6, 2009)

Congratulations to First Place Derby dog #10-Heart and Soul's Statement of Faith handled by Rick Walklate, Owner Lois Monroe.
2nd-#8 Joe Bergen
3rd-#9 Mike Coutu
4th- #5 Mark Schmiedeshoff
R. Jam- #7 Chad Radt Handler, Alex Abraham Owner
jam#1 Nick Staszko
jam#2 Cal Rumbley


----------



## cpmm665 (Jan 6, 2009)

Qualifying starts at 9 a.m. on Thomson Rd., Greenwich, NY 12834. From HQ, 919 W River Rd, head South toward Purinton Rd., turn left on NY-32, turn left on US-4 (at iron Bridge), first right on County Rd. 113, left on Thomson. Field is on the left.


----------



## Pattie (Jan 2, 2004)

Congrats Rick way to go!!!

Pattie


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

*Congrats to Lois and Rick!*



cpmm665 said:


> Congratulations to First Place Derby dog #10-Heart and Soul's Statement of Faith handled by Rick Walklate, Owner Lois Monroe.
> 2nd-#8 Joe Bergen
> 3rd-#9 Mike Coutu
> 4th- #5 Mark Schmiedeshoff
> ...


Awesome news on Christian's First Place!!!! Puts her on the Derby list. She is a great little dog. I love watching her work. HUGE Congrats to Lois and Rick!


----------



## Dpage (May 11, 2010)

Congratulations Lois and Christian and Rick!!


----------



## cpmm665 (Jan 6, 2009)

Congratulations to First Place Qualifying Dog #16 Italian Stallion IV, Handled by Randy Cormier, owner Joseph Palermo Jr.
Second: #13
Third: #15
Fourth: #10
R. Jam: #3
Jam: # 11, 17, 18


----------



## Malcolm (Oct 13, 2006)

cpmm665 said:


> Congratulations to First Place Qualifying Dog #16 Italian Stallion IV, Handled by Randy Cormier, owner Joseph Palermo Jr.
> Second: #13
> Third: #15
> Fourth: #10
> ...


Congrats to Buck & Tara on getting a 3rd in the Qual with Kenny


----------



## Goldenboy (Jun 16, 2004)

Congratulations to Bonnie & Pemi!


----------



## Stephen Damico (Mar 12, 2010)

Congratulation to Rick Walklate taking a First place in the Derby followed by a Second place and a RJ in the Qual.


----------



## Chris Videtto (Nov 4, 2010)

Stephen Damico said:


> Congratulation to Rick Walklate taking a First place in the Derby followed by a Second place and a RJ in the Qual.


Awesome weekend Rick, congrats! Steve you must be proud of your "little" guy!

Chris


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Stephen Damico said:


> Congratulation to Rick Walklate taking a First place in the Derby followed by a Second place and a RJ in the Qual.


Ditto!! Congrats too to Joe Bergin on the Derby 2nd!

Way to go Bonnie. Pemi looked great all day!

M


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Absolutely! What a great weekend! Saw some really nice dogs, met some new people, had great weather. Was a true pleasure to judge this event. Had a great co-judge, an awesome, hard working club/committee, great workers/helpers, an awesome group of participants, great grounds in a beautiful, scenic setting, and hospitality beyond belief! What a great group of people! No kidding! I WILL be back! 
So, when next year, this time, rolls around anybody in the nearby area (or even not so nearby) should seriously consider running this D&Q. This is a a great club that loves to "put on the dog" for their guests. People came from near and far and were rewarded with a great time! 
Thanks to ALL!!!!


----------



## cpmm665 (Jan 6, 2009)

Bait said:


> Absolutely! What a great weekend! Saw some really nice dogs, met some new people, had great weather. Was a true pleasure to judge this event. Had a great co-judge, an awesome, hard working club/committee, great workers/helpers, an awesome group of participants, great grounds in a beautiful, scenic setting, and hospitality beyond belief! What a great group of people! No kidding! I WILL be back!
> So, when next year, this time, rolls around anybody in the nearby area (or even not so nearby) should seriously consider running this D&Q. This is a a great club that loves to "put on the dog" for their guests. People came from near and far and were rewarded with a great time!
> Thanks to ALL!!!!


HEY BAIT,
Thank You! I got some schoolin' and confirmation' this weekend. You and LeMoi were a great team. I be Trialin' someday as a competitor. 

Y'all got me thinkin' about factors and bird placement.


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

I'll be lookin' forward to that. You will be a welcome addition to this game. As well as the whole gang up there. Met some really good folks up there. You guys put alot of effort into this and it shows. Hopefully, next year can be another great weekend. Let's keep Black Creek the owner of this date on the calender.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Congratulations to everyone that trialed, placed, RJ (Ann's, Swamp Fox Finn n'Feathers, SH, "Finn"!) and JAMs!!!!

Nice to see, ASHLANDS NEEKO DAMICO MH QAA, "Neeko" !!! 

Told ya it was a great club, grounds...and judges (last year)  ..sounds like it's becoming a tradition!! 

Judy


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Judy Chute said:


> ..sounds like it's becoming a tradition!!
> 
> Judy


That would be great!


----------

